# any wood tripod users here?



## risc32 (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone here have any exp with wooden tripods? namely something from Berlebach. I know they are heavier than most other stuff, but it's not enough of a difference to matter to me. in total my other gear weights so much more a couple lbs here or there makes no difference, esp with a tripod.
thanks!


----------



## risc32 (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks like a no. I should have my hands on something this week, and I'll try and post a few words about it when i come to some conclusions. Perhaps i'll have something so say about that feisol ballhead with the nasty little plastic knobs too. there is little on the net for either of these items, so maybe people could benefit from a bit more info. Since i have little exp with these things i'll mostly be comparing it to my manfrotto 055xprob, 486 ballhead. later.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 3, 2013)

Tried one, local brand. It's heavy. I can't imagine bringing it out in the open. I think it's excellent for studio though. A good light tripod and some bag for center weight seems enough for me.


----------



## Pi (Jun 3, 2013)

I own a Feisol head, do you need any information about it? The knobs of mine are not plastic, BTW.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a UNI 24 Berlebach that I ordered directly from Mulda, Germany a couple of years ago for Astrophotogtraphy. It is not a lightweight but are they ever beautiful. Solid as a rock and will support 110lbs. 

Don't know about their photo tripods but I wouldn't want to carry mine too far ;D




risc32 said:


> Does anyone here have any exp with wooden tripods? namely something from Berlebach. I know they are heavier than most other stuff, but it's not enough of a difference to matter to me. in total my other gear weights so much more a couple lbs here or there makes no difference, esp with a tripod.
> thanks!


----------



## risc32 (Jun 3, 2013)

The model i expect in a couple days is the Berlebach report 3032. It's 7lbs, my current tripod is some 5lbs, so i think i can manage  

At this point i don't really need info on the ballhead, as feisol has the stats on their site, and it's already in my hands, but there isn't much on the net beyond stats. Actually in that respect they are much better than most. it's hard to impossible to find stats on many other ballheads. I have a cb-50, if these knobs aren't plastic, they sure do a good impersonation. also, they stink. I'm actually thinking of making my own replacements. I'm fairly handy. perhaps in ash to match the berlebach.


----------

